# Baby here! 12 weeks, 3 days guess! Update with 20 week scan photo!



## xxxemmaxxx

So i'm assuming this is bouncing baby boy number 3..
Am i right?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5342.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 49


----------



## pinkpassion

Got any other pics, I'm actually leaning girl!!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Omg pink passion i'd fall off my chair! I'll see if i can upload another. Also going to dig out the two boys as this head shape is bizarre compared to theirs &#128514;


----------



## Meditteranean

I'm going to say girl too but I'm new to this skull / nub theory


----------



## saraaa

I'd guess boy, the skull shape is similar to my sons and he had a bloaty belly on his scan that my friend said usually means boy too, no idea why lol. But this baby has a flat stomach and is a girl.


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Thank you for the guesses!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Some more photos! 
First photo should be of DS2 at 12 weeks. 
Second photo should be of DS1 at 20 weeks 
And last photo is another photo from this 12 week scan!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5346.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 14









IMG_5345.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5341.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Still saying girl :)


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Thanks guys - im so shocked I've had any girl guesses as with the boys i didnt!
Are you pretty good at guessing? 
At the scan the first shot of the baby was a potty shot and it was three lines looked like a burger as people say! But wasnt sure if that meant willy and testicles as technically thats three parts as well! Especially at only 12.5 weeks!


----------



## pinkpassion

You won't be able to tell by a potty shot at that gestation!

There are several of us that have gotten pretty good at this , but it depends on the picture and the gestation. I think I'm pretty confident with my girl guess with you, but it may just be the way the pic looks! Only time will tell, I know it's hard to wait!!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Especially when I'm planning on staying team yellow..! 
But its nice to get some guesses for fun! I'll definitely post my 20 week one ans any others as i may have extra scans they said due to previous gigantic baby!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ahh yes a long time to wait, we are also team yellow so I understand the anticipation and since I have 2 daughter's, if I post my nub shot and everyone says boy I'm not sure I'll be able to believe it :haha: although then I'm scared I'll get my hopes up for a boy and it'll be a girl (either way I know it matters not to me) iykwim.. anyway fun to guess it while we wait regardless!!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Definitely! Well I've had two and as soon as I saw ds2's twelve week scan i knew it was a boy as looked identical to ds1's.. same head shape etc.. I don't mind either way this time,i've worked out I am pretty good at raising boys and we hope to have one more after this too! Hopefully 4 will be our number &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree to that too, as soon as we saw dd2 it was super obvious at 13 weeks she was a girl, even when the tech blurted it out we just knew!


----------



## Meditteranean

saraaa said:


> I'd guess boy, the skull shape is similar to my sons and he had a bloaty belly on his scan that my friend said usually means boy too, no idea why lol. But this baby has a flat stomach and is a girl.

I've never heard of that theory before!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Meditteranean said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> I'd guess boy, the skull shape is similar to my sons and he had a bloaty belly on his scan that my friend said usually means boy too, no idea why lol. But this baby has a flat stomach and is a girl.
> 
> I've never heard of that theory before!Click to expand...

Nor me and when i googled nothing on google on it!?!?


----------



## saraaa

I hadn't heard of it either! My friend just said it to me when she saw my sons ultrasound. I'm gonna have to pay more attention to confirmed scans and see how true it is, it does follow suit for my boy/girl though but probably a coincidence lol


----------



## Poppy84

I would say girl but I'm rubbish at guessing


----------



## baileybubs

I say boy but I'm not proven to be very good at this!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Oh its starting to be a mix of guesses!


----------



## Selinet

Do you have an ultrasound when you were 8w? I would be able to pin point ur gender pretty well..&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

No just from 7 weeks unfortunately x


----------



## Selinet

7weeks? can you post it?


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Are you an expert? I kind of like the fun guesses - not sure I want to know for definite if you know what I mean!


----------



## Selinet

Lol, not even close to an expert. Just found something online I've been playing with. It was right for me & for my bf daughter in law. .lol


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Heres my 7 week exactly scan... although they have now put me forward two days which is impossible as that will be before I ovulated (I was using Clearblue Digital Advanced and got a completely negative reading the day they are saying I conceived!) Didn't get the peak smiley face until 2 days after tbey are saying and I have very short surges as only have one day of the flashing face and that was the day after new conceived date!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5044.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Selinet

Really? You just never know hhhmmm....well ur ultrasound pic is a bit of a challenge for the info I have, so ima go with BB GIRL! Lol ur bb is almost on the center which makes it that more difficult to compare. .lol tricky little one!
Doctors aren't always 100% but neither is the opk's which are man-made..lol &#128521;&#129303;&#129303; glad you didn't miss ur day!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Thanks i will update. I know I ovulated from the left side as they told me and I also questioned the white shiny line on the bottom right thinking that was the placenta but she said that no its not bottom right (but didnt actually say where it was!)


----------



## Selinet

Ok, makes sense that BB is located almost in middle lol. Yes, please update ;)


----------



## 3boys

i think this one could go either way, its flat like a girl but the end makes me think it might be boy but at a push i would lean girl.


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Such a long time to wait! &#128514;


----------



## 3boys

i just couldnt wait im really impatient for my scan on the 17th lol


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Ah that isnt long at all! 
Wish my scan photo was a more obvious either way one. 
So far the vote is 6 girl and 2 boy.. &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Selinet

Aaaaaaaahhhhhaaaa! Looks like a princess is on the way. .lol
Its cool that you posted the counts! Keep us posted, I'll be checking you got me hooked..lol..lol


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Bless you, thank you. 
I just been comparing 12.5 week potty shots and I definitely saw you separate lines rather than a "turtle" as they say. 
Our family is very boy heavy in general.. but in the past 5 years more girls than boys have been born generally so maybe they are making a comeback!


----------



## Selinet

Amen! Xoxoxo 
I guess we'll find out right? I can't wait. .. Lol


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Had my 20 week scan on Tuesday at 20+3.. 
heres the pic! 
Unfortunately I got a phone call yesterday saying we need to go back for another one as they werent happy with some of the photos of the heart. Not sure what they meant but at least we have a rescan tomorrow to sort it out. 

Baby was curled up and being a abit awkward in the scan so this was the only photo we got. 
Still team yellow though!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5921.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope your next scan goes well :flower:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Adding a girl guess too :)


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Thanks 6lilpigs.. 
only 18 weeks to go as not allowed past 39 weeks max this time! 
Maybe I better think of girl names for once! &#128522;&#128513;


----------



## calliebaby

I'm going with slight boy lean


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

6lilpigs said:


> Adding a girl guess too :)

Are you going on the 20 week scan photo or 12 just out of interest?!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Its a girl! 
So shocked after 2 boys!
Olive Jean born this morning at 2.29 by emergency c section at 38+3 weighing 8lb 6oz!


----------



## 3boys

congrats hun! my induction date was changed to thursday, hopefully i will be joining you on the other side of pregnancy by the weekend lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------

